# What Leopard gecko Morph is this?



## DOSI (Jun 7, 2015)

W&Y Eclipse het Radar X Radar
What Leopard gecko Morph is this????
W&Y Eclipse? Eclipse?


----------



## DOSI (Jun 7, 2015)

*What Leopard gecko Morph is this????*

´

W&Y Eclipse het Radar X Radar
What Leopard gecko Morph is this????
W&Y Eclipse? Eclipse?


----------



## DOSI (Jun 7, 2015)

http://blog.naver.com/ohholot/220383058899


----------

